# G5 T3 Review...



## Jabberwock (Sep 13, 2011)

Alright guys, I want to know what y'all think about the broadhead. Pros and Cons. 

I've recently bought a pack, but sadly haven't had the chance to let one fly..

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Danno (Sep 13, 2011)

Me too


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 13, 2011)

T-bone says you want a "big ol' chunk"!
Looks like they woul be good.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep. Seen his commercials. Just seen some bad reviews that they don't open unless you tweek them just right..


----------



## Jack Leg (Sep 13, 2011)

shot a doe with one saturday afternoon and it worked great


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 13, 2011)

I like rage better.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought some last year but haven't killed with them yet.  Will let you know as soon as I do as they are about the only mechanical head I'm interested in.  The way they open compared to other mechanicals looks better to me as they lose less kinetic energy at the point of impact.

I also agree with Millyville below.  You have to know how the spider clips work otherwise the blades will deploy in flight.  If you can understand the design concept you should never have a problem.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been using tekans for the last three years and love them. They have been nothing but flawless. I have never had a lick of a problem with them at all. Super tough and fly straight as a field point and that is the whole truth. The blades are easy to change out and I mean easy. The tip is rock solid strong. Every single deer and hog that has come into contact with them has not had a chance of getting away. The one and only thing about them is they can be a little tough as far as the o-rings go to keep the blades tucked in.Its a funny design but it works. After you have done it a few times there is nothing to it.
      Now for the t3s, I have not shot them yet but the t3s show some improvement in design to me. I have a set I am waiting to try out now and the spider clips that hold the blades are slick. I really like the design of it alot. But if those clips are not pressed in correctly with the blades then they will have problems with deployment. Also the t3s just feel tough. You hold it in your hand and hands down quality is found throughout these broadheads.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Sep 13, 2011)

Got to agree the quality def jumps out at you.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Sep 14, 2011)

alright shot my first deer with a T3 today. Not much difference at all that I could see from the tekans. Same shot as the doe I shot sunday and no real difference. They fly just the same with good blood trials on both. They both show little to no problems after clean pass throughs and being ducked into the dirt pretty dang deep too. Both are showing to be great broadheads.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 15, 2011)

Appreciate all the info guys!! Can't wait to  poke a whole in a buck with one!! Good luck to yall this hunting season!!


----------



## denbow (Sep 15, 2011)

Shot a doe Wednesday evening ran about 50 yds and pile up, complete pass thru. I switched from Rage because of some issues with just one blade opening.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 3, 2011)

Wanted to give an update to this thread.  Yesterday morning I had a 6 point buck walk 25 yards from my stand.  Shot was quartering away and the arrow went in high about 3" behind the left rib cage and came out right behind the right shoulder.  Penetrated both lungs and clipped the liver.  

The deer ran in a semi-circle about 40 yards and crashed over.  Blood trail was amazing.  Blood was pretty much everywhere.  He was not spraying blood through his nose though but was spraying it out of both holes in his side.  

Arrow was recovered at the point of the kill and all the blades looked fine.  The spider clip was obviously not reusable.  

Performed well.  Of course the shot placement was next to perfect and you can kill with a field point in those conditions.  That said, lots of blood and the penetration was obviously there.


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Oct 3, 2011)

I love them, good thing is easily replaceable blades and its hard to hurt the ss ferrule!


----------



## Camp18 (Oct 3, 2011)

Had the blades come off mine when I shot one the other day. I found the deer and it made a good entry hole.. Exit hole not so much but I'm thinkin I had something wrong for that to happen


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 3, 2011)

Camp18 said:


> Had the blades come off mine when I shot one the other day. I found the deer and it made a good entry hole.. Exit hole not so much but I'm thinkin I had something wrong for that to happen



If you don't have the clips placed correctly it could cause failure but like you, my entry hole was massive.  I like a broadhead that expands at the point of entry instead of inside the deer.


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 3, 2011)

I have shot two deer with the t3 this season. The first one was a broadside shot at 26 yards on a steep angle, I even had it on video and didn't know where my arrow hit. I trailed blood for 60-70 yards and it stoped, oh yeah with no blood on the arrow just meat and hair. Two weeks later I got this deer on my trail camera with a 1 1/2'' hole through him HIHG behind the shoulder... I have saw this same scenario on tv once.
The second was a small doe at 15 yards quartering to me hit it in the shoulder and blew threw the bone and exited behind the other shoulder, she went 30 yards down hill and crashed. I have never had a better blood trail!! That being said I have complete faith in these heads at the moment.


----------



## kcausey (Oct 4, 2011)

They do take a chunk. Very lethal. More dependable and tougher than a rage.


----------



## Bigshot Buckshot (Oct 4, 2011)

Bought a pack before season. Shot all three broadheads into target. Two of them had missing blades after hitting target. Called my friend that recommended them to me and he went and shot his right out of the pack. Same thing with the blades coming off. Went with the Rage two blade.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 4, 2011)

Bigshot Buckshot said:


> Bought a pack before season. Shot all three broadheads into target. Two of them had missing blades after hitting target. Called my friend that recommended them to me and he went and shot his right out of the pack. Same thing with the blades coming off. Went with the Rage two blade.



Only thing I can think of is you didn't have the clip and o-ring installed correctly or the arrow shaft wasn't screwed down tight.  The blades can't come off if both of these were done correctly.  If the arrow shaft isn't screwed tight, the blades could in theory come out from the sliding channel.  I've shot a hard foam target twice with mine and pulled it out clean both times.


----------



## kcausey (Oct 4, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Only thing I can think of is you didn't have the clip and o-ring installed correctly or the arrow shaft wasn't screwed down tight.  The blades can't come off if both of these were done correctly.  If the arrow shaft isn't screwed tight, the blades could in theory come out from the sliding channel.  I've shot a hard foam target twice with mine and pulled it out clean both times.



I agree, something's a miss. If shoulders don't break them then foam shouldn't


----------



## kcausey (Oct 4, 2011)

Not to mention.....they provide you with non-opening, spider clipless practice blades. They're designed to kill animals, not be shot in foam. The two I have killed with performed flawlessly. I'm still a ramcatter by heart.


----------



## JBH (Oct 7, 2011)

Huge hole, " red carpet treatment " , complete pass through and sticking in the dirt with no damage to the blades! Flew straight like targets. piled up within 40 yards last Saturday.


----------

